# The Maple Leaf Scrapbook



## FlyingDutchman (15 Oct 2011)

I was helping my mother in law move when we found a trunk that belonged to her mother.  We opened it up and found a ton of papers that belonged to my mother in laws mom, including momentos from her husband.  Several old WWII photos, a journal written in the 80s about D-Day, and this, the Maple Leaf Scrapbook.  Seeing as how she didn't want it and I was curious, I decided to take it (as well as a photo or two of her dads platoon which she also did not want.)  I have been looking for a date on this book to see when it was published, but I could not find one.  Anyone know?  The only thing google could find was a no longer functional kijiji ad.  How old is this book?  If people are interested, and if it is legal for me to do so, I will scan and upload each page as well.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> How old is this book?



On-line mentions give 1944 as the year of publication.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Oct 2011)

Thanks, my googlefu is weak.


----------

